# These boards used to be so active...



## Dr. Barber (Sep 12, 2022)

What happened?

Before CBT everyone had a test on the same date and it was very lively posting and interacting as people were in a cohort with that common test date. Then, after the test date came the flood of posts with the _post-mortems_.

I expected some drop of activity when NCEES went to CBT but nothing like this, frankly. Sometimes it can be several WEEKS before someone gets a reply to a post.


----------



## Hamilton (Sep 12, 2022)

Dr. Barber said:


> What happened?
> 
> Before CBT everyone had a test on the same date and it was very lively posting and interacting as people were in a cohort with that common test date. Then, after the test date came the flood of posts with the _post-mortems_.
> 
> I expected some drop of activity when NCEES went to CBT but nothing like this, frankly. Sometimes it can be several WEEKS before someone gets a reply to a post.


There was a big drop with the change to CBT. Another big factor is that a few months ago there was a change in ownership (most of the posts about that have been scrubbed) and a lot of the senior members were booted. That has really drawn down on the regular posters here.


----------



## Dr. Barber (Sep 12, 2022)

...and the ads in the mobile version are insufferable


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2022)

Hamilton said:


> There was a big drop with the change to CBT. Another big factor is that a few months ago there was a change in ownership (most of the posts about that have been scrubbed) and a lot of the senior members were booted. That has really drawn down on the regular posters here.


I mean...

*shrug*


----------



## rodr (Sep 13, 2022)

Hamilton said:


> There was a big drop with the change to CBT. Another big factor is that a few months ago there was a change in ownership (most of the posts about that have been scrubbed) and a lot of the senior members were booted. That has really drawn down on the regular posters here.


That's a huge bummer. I thought it was just because of the CBT. Why would new owners get rid of the senior members? They brought a lot of good posts and traffic to the site. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Hamilton (Sep 13, 2022)

rodr said:


> That's a huge bummer. I thought it was just because of the CBT. Why would new owners get rid of the senior members? They brought a lot of good posts and traffic to the site. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2022)

Dr. Barber said:


> ...and the ads in the mobile version are insufferable





https://engineerboards.com/account/preferences



Go down to disable ads. Afterwards you will not see ads when you are logged in.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Sep 14, 2022)

Hamilton said:


> There was a big drop with the change to CBT. Another big factor is that a few months ago there was a change in ownership (most of the posts about that have been scrubbed) and a lot of the senior members were booted. That has really drawn down on the regular posters here.


Is this true? I why would senior members get booted with new ownership.


Dr. Barber said:


> ...and the ads in the mobile version are insufferable


Honestly I think this is what killed the traffic.

I don't blame the old owners for selling, he was a great guy and probably spent quite a bit out of pocket to keep the vbulletin forum platform running.

The crazy amount of ads are displayed for guests that do not have accounts, its a massive turn off and makes it look like a cheap website. Why would anyone register?

Sometimes when I visit if I'm not already logged in already I just leave.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2022)

The ads can be turned off when logged in.
Just go to this link: https://engineerboards.com/account/preferences
About half way down is disable ads. Remember to save.

And the forum went down some time after it changed hands.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2022)

*cough* *cough* bullshit *cough* *cough*


----------



## Dleg (Sep 14, 2022)

Sparky said:


> The ads can be turned off when logged in.
> Just go to this link: https://engineerboards.com/account/preferences
> About half way down is disable ads. Remember to save.
> 
> And the forum went down some time after it changed hands.


Sorry but the forum went down when you made previously private content public, ignored repeated requests to correct those actions or delete content, and then retaliated against senior members who complained. 

We may be engineers, but even we know that you don't treat people that way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 14, 2022)

Did the boards even go down though? I remember them being open the whole time while said private data was being debated and senior members being demoted/banned...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2022)

The board did not go down. 

And since we cannot fix it in this thread, I will lock it.
If you have a suggestion or know of someone that wants to come back please use contact us, or send a private conversation.


----------

